# Pfade speichern?



## schnarnd (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo erstmal! Ich habe zwei Fragen... und zwar würde ich gerne wissen wie man Pfade abspeichert um sie zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt in PS wieder zu benutzten. Die waren nämlich immer weg wenn ich mein PS geschlossen habe.Bisher habe ich meine Pfade, die ich benutzt habe in eine Kontur umgewandelt!  Wenn das nicht geht würde ich gerne wissen wie man simple Schwarze Linien(eben diese Kontur) in Pfade umwandelt! Ich hoffe ich hab mich klar genung ausgedrückt!Ansonsten fragt nach dann geb ich mein Beispile rein!
Thx4help


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (14. Juni 2004)

*Pfadfinder*

Also,

neu gezeichnete Pfade verwaltet Photoshop erstmal als "Arbeitspfad". Diese sind von flüchtiger Natur - vergleichbar mit Auswahlen, die auch verschwinden nach Schließen und Wieder-Öffenen der Datei.

Und analog zu den Auswahlen, die man ja auch in Alphakanälen speichern kann, lassen sich auch Pfade sichern.
Naheliegend, dass das mit Hilfe der Pfade-Palette gemacht wird: ein neu erzeugten Pfad wird dort zunächst als erwähnter Arbeitspfad aufgeführt.
Am unteren Rand der Palette finden sich alle möglichen Buttons für verschiedensten Operationen. Bleibt man mit dem Mauszeiger darüber stehen, erscheint nach ein paar Sekunden ein kleiner Kommentar, wozu der jeweilige Knopf gut ist.
Ein Arbeitspfad kann gespeichert werden. Dem Ding wird ein Name gegeben, und der Pfad bleibt danach auch beim Speichern erhalten. Er verschwindet erst, wenn er extra gelöscht wird, kann aber ausgeblendet werden. Tatsächlich kann ein vergessener Pfad in einer Tif-Datei oder einem EPS in der Druckerei beim Belichten sogar Ärger machen.
Es können beliebig viele Arbeitspfade angelegt und danach gespeichert werden. Durch hin- und herklicken können sie an- und abgewählt werden.
Außerdem können über die Pfadpalette Auswahlkonturen in Pfade umgewandelt werden - und umgekehrt.
Letzteres ist übrigens DAS Verfahren, um die saubersten Freisteller zu erzeugen:
mit dem Pfadwerkzeug wird das auszuschneidende Bildelement mit einen Pfad umgeben. Dieser kann in seiner Form immer wieder nachkorrigiert und genauer angelegt werden. Ist das Ergebnis zufriedenstellend, wird der erzeugte Pfad in eine Auswahl umgewandelt, die kann auch mit weicher Auswahlkante sein. Die Kantenschärfe lässt sich einstellen, wenn nicht durch einfachen Klick auf dem Button am unteren Palettenrand, sondern über den Fußweg des Aufklappmenüs der Befehl aufgerufen wird.

Einfach mal durchprobieren ...


----------



## schnarnd (15. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank lieber Onkel... dass du dich meinem Problem so intensiv gewidmet hast.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (16. Juni 2004)

*Vorsprung durch Eloquenz*

Och ...

Einerseits
kommt es mir manchmal unhöflich vor, wenn Antworten so kurz und knapp geschrieben sind. Das klingt gelegentlich wie: 
"Oh Mann, dassde DAS jetzt nicht weißt, also echt, das ist doch ganz klar ..."  

Andererseits
gibt es ja auch den ein oder anderen Zaungast, der/die in den  Threads schmökert, um was dazuzulernen. Und da ist es entgegenkommend, etwas umfassender zu antworten, um den Zusammenhang und die Möglichkeiten zu vermitteln. Sonst bilden sich nämlich beim fragenden User nur kleine Inseln im Meer der Unwissenheit (meine Fresse, war DAS jetzt poetisch  ). Soll heißen: der/die/das User weiß bloß: "Wenn ich das-und-das machen will, drück' ich da-und-da drauf - wie und warum das funktionert, weiß ich nicht.". Schon bei einem geringfügig abweichenden Problem kann unser Userlein dann wieder nicht weiterkommen, weil das tiefere Verständnis feht.  

Darüber hinaus
hat mir aber auch mal wer vorgeworfen, ich wär' einfach zu doof, mich kurz zu fassen. 

Wie auch immer
gern geschehen!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Juni 2004)

@ Onkle Jürgen:

Dürfen deine Aussagen/Anleitungen wie die obige sehr gute und ausführliche weiterverwendet und auch extern angewendet werden ( zum Beispiel externe PS FAQ ) oder bestehst du auf ein Copyright und eine lizensierung nur hier auf tuts#.de ( ernstgemeinte Frage ).

LG

T.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (16. Juni 2004)

*Jäger und Sammler*

Aber selbstverständlich!

Auf Wissen gibt es glücklicherweise noch kein Copyright  

Meiner einer freut sich ja selber immer, wenn er was aufgetan hat, um was dazuzulernen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Juni 2004)

Danke ! Wenn ich irgendwann die Photoshop-Faq ( Zeitmangel derzeit) wieder online stelle, findet sowas da sehr gute Verwendung.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Juni 2004)

Und um das Gesamtbild noch rund zu machen:

Pfade können aus Photoshop heraus auch als eigenständige Vektordateien
exportiert werden, indem man den Pfad per "Datei / Exportieren / Pfade -> Illustrator"
abspeichert. Das Adobe Illustrator-Dateiformat *.ai wird von den gängigen
Vektorgrafikanwendungen unterstützt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## da_Dj (16. Juni 2004)

In der Kurzfassung, sobald du einem Pfad einen Namen gegeben hast [und gegebenenfalls einen weiteren Arbeitspfad einfügst] bleibt der bennante Pfad beim speichern bestehen. [Das wäre doch ein tolles Fazit für die FAQ  ]


----------

